# Kernel config ASRock ion330

## Wallsandfences

Hi,

is somewhere out there a custom kernel config for an ASRock ino330? It is AFAIK a very common Intel Atom based PC, so there might be some people who went through the process to config a lean and fast kernel config for the latest stable kernel (2.6.36-r5) . (I know how to do it myself, it is just lazyness... and the will to save some time)

Thanks,

Rüdiger

----------

## Telemin

Well try kernelseeds, or in the true spirit of the open source community, do the hard work and then post it for the next person to use...

----------

## Wallsandfences

Yes, meanwhile I have a working custom kernel. Not that small, though. The interesting part is, what one can leave out, isn't it?

I for one would appriciate a kernel database at least for widely common configurations.  (No, I don't mean the seeds site, which was unavailable last week.)

Rüdiger

----------

